#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-29
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-30
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-25
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<septox> hi
 * ongolaBoy a un peu aidé ariabbas ce matin pour son problème de KVM
<ongolaBoy> ça devait être un bug dans un des outils sur précise (à priori) et le lancement depuis le terminal ,sans forker, résolvait son soucis
<ongolaBoy> ou bien des permissions non définies sur root
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ariabbas: rentre après une bonne journée de boulo
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-26
<ariabbas> .
<IzaneFG> . x 2 :D
<ariabbas> .
<IzaneFG> . x 4 :D
<ariabbas> .
<IzaneFG> . x 16
<IzaneFG> :
<IzaneFG> :D
<ongolaBoy> hello
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: hello! :)
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> hello les ubuntueros
<IzaneFG> salut!
<ariabbas> .
<IzaneFG> il y en a qui on la maladie du point ( . )
<IzaneFG> :D
<septox> ah je know ?
<septox> il y en a qui do mme les multiplications sukca
<IzaneFG> Yé té di!
<ongolaBoy> question pour vous. dans la doc de MySQL , la fonction to_days(date) renvoit le nombre de jours «depuis la date 0» . «date 0» c'est depuis quand please ?
<septox> je crois (sans regarder) 01.01.1970
<septox> euh je crois que je me suis bourre la
<ongolaBoy> et pourquoi ça me renvoie ceci pour 1970 ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228183/
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre
 * IzaneFG les gars parlent des choses compliquées :-/
<septox> ekie
<septox> en fait ca fait ceci
<septox> qd t  lis la doc http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/date-and-time-functions.html#function_to-days
<septox> ils parlent vraiment de "year 0" donc 0000
<septox> dc qd tu donnes la date 1970-01-01 coe parametre
<septox> ca calcule le nombre de jrs en tre 0 (zero) et 1971
<septox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228183/  => donne  719528 quand tu divises par 365 , ca donne aproximativement 1971
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<septox> faudra compte avec les annees bixetiles et tout ca au milieu
<septox> uhmm j'aurais pourtant parie qu'il parlaient de 1970, ah j'ai ausi appris un way today
<septox> :D
<ongolaBoy> merci :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: si ça c'est compliqué, ce que vous faites alors à ingenieris c'est .... mégacompliqué ;)
<septox> lol
<IzaneFG> aha
<IzaneFG> vous avez vu non... même ariabbas a fuit
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-27
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> apres avoir vu la fiche technique de la Range Rover "jaguar", j'ai été emerveillé des avancées technologiques(systemes embarquées) que connaisses les voitures today.
<simplice_ndere> peu'on avoir aussi son ubuntu dans sa bagnol? :)
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> hello
<IzaneFG> indy21: olleh
<indy21> je voulai proposer qu'on parle de distributions alternatives lors du SFD
<indy21> celles basées sur ubuntu
<IzaneFG> ça me rappel que je vais envoyé un mail pour une rencontre des membres de Yaoundé )
<IzaneFG> :)
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-28
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: il y aura une réunion tout à l'heure dans #barcamp-cm . j'ai envoyé l'info dans tech@
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> ....
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: hi
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: KMEMSIZE="14372700:14790164"
<ariabbas_> OVZ
<ariabbas_> ces chiffre là sont en quel units
<ongolaBoy> hum... là comme ça je ne sais pas
<ongolaBoy> tu as un failcnt dessus ?
<ariabbas_> veux assigné une mem de 256Mb max
<ariabbas_> au CT
<ongolaBoy> attention.. tu veux assigner 256 Mo de RAM ?
<ariabbas_> oui oui
<ariabbas_> je vois c'est plustôt
<ariabbas_> PRIVVMPAGES="65536:69632"
<ongolaBoy> donc ce n'est pas à kmemsize que tu devrais toucher
<ariabbas_> qui est la ram
<ongolaBoy> mais privvmpages plutôt
<ariabbas_> PRIVVMPAGES="65536:69632"
<ariabbas_> oui oui
<ariabbas_> je suppos que 69632 est en kb
<ariabbas_> ou bien ?
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas_> je pense que 256Mb de ram max sa fait ceci
<ariabbas_> PRIVVMPAGES="258048:262144
<ariabbas_> 262144=256*1024
<ongolaBoy> yep
<ariabbas_> 258048 = 262144-4096
<ongolaBoy> à lire si tu veux bien comprendre http://wiki.openvz.org/UBC_parameter_units
<ariabbas_> ok
<ongolaBoy> et ça me rapppelle que ce n'est pas tout à fait «la RAM» dont s'occupe privvmpages mais c'est plus fin que ça
<ariabbas_> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: mais au fait... dans la conf par défaut, les CTs ont 256 Mo ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> cyrilledibamou: faudra que je vois pourquoi tu te connectes/déconnectes souvent d'IRC..
<ongolaBoy> ce doit être un soucis dans le LAN en haut :(
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaboy: il ya 1 min la connexion semblait ne pas passer
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaboy: ceci dit, en travaillant, la page d'authentification de Pfsesne s'est une fois de plus présentée
<ongolaBoy> cyrilledibamou: ta session avait expirée ;) J'ai vu un TIMEOUT dans les logs
<ongolaBoy> je changerais plus tard
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy:
<ongolaBoy> quand tu as 5 min d'inactivité tu es déconnecté
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaboy: j'allai également te dmander
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: ha ha ha :(
<cyrilledibamou> combien de temps tu avais laisser
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: ondirai que je me suis gourer completement
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, le portail captif marche assez bien je pense
<cyrilledibamou> tu te rapples qu'on en parlait par rapport
<cyrilledibamou> ?
<cyrilledibamou> ouiil marche
<cyrilledibamou> sauf qu'il n'est pas agréable de devoir s'authentifier 8 fois en une journée !
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: ha ha ha :(
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: ondirai que je me suis gourer completement
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: lorsque je change
<ariabbas_> la valeur de privmpages
<ariabbas_> à PRIVVMPAGES="258048:262144"
<ongolaBoy> on est en test cyrille ;)
<ariabbas_> lorsque je redemarre
<cyrilledibamou> oui
<cyrilledibamou> ok
<ariabbas_> le CT
<ariabbas_> et que je fait un top
<ariabbas_> la valeur total de la mem est : 1032102
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: je vais t'aider avec les conf de mes CTs
<ongolaBoy> ça t'aidera un peu
<ariabbas_> et c'est en ko. donc 1032102ko=1008MO
<ariabbas_> mais lorsque je remet la valeur d'origine ie PRIVVMPAGES="65536:69632"
<ariabbas_> et lorsque je fait un top dans le CT j'ai exacrement 256 Mo coe mem total
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247271/ CT DNS qui a environ 600 Mo de RAM
<ariabbas_> je ne compren pas pour qw mais c'est ce que je voulais
<ariabbas_> donc je continue :)
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: ok j jette un coup d'oueil
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247280/ CT messagerie qui a environ 1 Go de RAM
<ariabbas_> ok
<ariabbas_> je pene que j'au eu la solution
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: tu n'assistes pas à la discussion sur #barcamp-cm ?
<ariabbas_> ...
<ariabbas_> ***************** Mais au dernière new il devait avoir une reunion ici ******************
<ariabbas_> .
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaboy: tu as fais un tour vers ce lien https://supervision.ndere.cm.auf.org/ndere.cm.refer.org/media.ndere.cm.refer.org/df.html ?
<septox> bp avec le certificatt, mais qd on passe au dessus on la page du web mail
<septox> (moi je peux pas continuer)
<ongolaBoy> septox: normal
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas un proxy sur https
<ongolaBoy> mais uniquement sur http
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> et vu que j'ai une seule IP publique
<ongolaBoy> septox: mais je peux t'ouvrir l'accès dessus si tu veux
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> hein? on ouvre les accès aux do ici là? où est ma part?
<ongolaBoy> ça vient :)
<septox> non moi je ne veux pas moi d'access , mais @IzaneFG si tu as les dos tu peux me call hein
<septox> et les gars je pensais a un community project pr ubucm qui aura deux buts => amener les dev camerounais (utilisant ubuntu) a aussi utiliser git (je vois deja certains le faire) mais aussi creer des repositories de scripts pr les taches sous ubuntu
<septox> je pense rapidement a un truc comme "calculer la bande passante", "notification par osd qd un meeting irc ou event irc va commencer"
 * IzaneFG s'en va derrière sa machine
 * septox ne visait pas les gens hein , si quelqu'un se cache la ca veut dire qu'il sait prkoi il le fait 
 * septox reflechis coe ca a voix haute 
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: Alors a propos du colloque de Mra tu as penser à qq choz
<ariabbas_> ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: je ne suis pas rentré avec ma machine hier
<ongolaBoy> je vais devoir le faire en soirée
<ongolaBoy> j'espère y arriver
<ongolaBoy> septox: réflexion à murir ..
<ongolaBoy> septox: j'espère pouvoir te répondre prochaine :)
<ongolaBoy> prochainement I mean
<septox> .
<septox> i am leaving to francfort => une histoire de framboise qui doit prendre l'avion http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framboise
<IzaneFG> re
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: lance http://www.univ-ndere.cm/ pour verifier le chargement
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: c'est maintenant seulement que je teste
<ongolaBoy> ça va vite en tout cas :)
<ongolaBoy> faut dire que j'ai un cache web en entrée du réseau aussi
<ongolaBoy> mais ça va vite
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: quand tu réponds aux mails, mets de l'espace entre ce qui est avant et après
<ongolaBoy> sinon, on n'arrive pas à percevoir ce que tu as écris ;)
<ongolaBoy> headache :(
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas_> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-29
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas_> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-23
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy:
<septox> la forme ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: un peu .. mais je tiens le coup
 * ongolaBoy espère qu'il aura ses vacances dans 2 semaines ...
<ongolaBoy> sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/ on voit passer les photos de la SFD de samedi
<ongolaBoy> septox: et toi, la forme ? :)
<ariabbas> .
<septox> hi
<septox> oui oui j'ai deja check les pics
<septox> cela semblait endiable la
<septox> :D
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-24
<indy21> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi
<indy21> hi
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi  hi
<ongolaBoy> oups :(
<ongolaBoy> je suis arrivé trop tard
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: j'ai discuté avec IzaneFG a propos de la release.
<indy21> le vrai souci c'est l'absence de connexion internet.
<indy21> je sais pas trop si ça va poser pb.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: beaucoup de choses peuvent se faire avec un bon LAN
<ariabbas> indy21: ;) Miroir Local
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<septox> simplice_ndere: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<simplice_ndere> septox: je suis en vie :)
<simplice_ndere> septox: et toi ?
<simplice_ndere> je suis juste un peu embeter pour l'organisation de la release de yaounde. Mais je dois en discuter avec indy21 et ongolaBoy.
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: t'es la?
<ongolaBoy> ongolaBoy: je ne lisais pas :)
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: heuu.. tu le dis en rapport avec ce qu'arnaud disait ce matin ?
<simplice_ndere> oui
<simplice_ndere> et aussi les ateliers qu'on pourrait y faire
<ongolaBoy> j'ai pas la tête à réfléchir dessus tout de suite
<ongolaBoy> mais on peut faire des choses sympa si le raspberryPi arrive à temps
<simplice_ndere> ok
<ongolaBoy> en fait ... je suis en train de me dire qu'on devrait mettre en place un LUG
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> c'est quoi un LUG?
<septox> j'ai une personne qui voyage le 10 octobre (s'il y a des commandes de RaspberryPi) bien que ca peut etre juste
<simplice_ndere> bon, comme personne n'a repondu a m'a question, on m'a deja souffle la reponse ;)
<simplice_ndere> septox: sa coute combien
<simplice_ndere> septox: parce que je voudrais le modele B
<septox> euh je le sais pas vraiment, je dois encore look les offres
<septox> et si tu veux vraiment , il y a la specification du RepTower pour Ubuntu-cm, je pourrais alors voir comment buy
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-25
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere:  https://www.coursera.org/
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: thanks
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-26
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-27
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: un meeting IRC la semaine prochaine pour commencer la préparation de la release party c'est bon?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: on va essayer :)
 * indy21 va convoquer ça pour jeudi heure habituelle.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je suppose que tu n'étais pas sur une machine linux quand tu faisais ton *whois* :)
<ongolaBoy> parce que c'est disponible depuis le terminal ... ;)
<indy21> non non.
<indy21> je suis sous win8 depui un moment. obligation du boulot. :D
<indy21> ongolaboy: je me demandais si il pouvait venir faire une "petite" installation rapide chez toi.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: qui ça "il" ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: erreur de phrase. remplace par "je"
<ongolaBoy> c'est comme tu veux. Moi en principe je suis là jusqu'à pas d'heure
<indy21> demain c'est bon ? à partir de kel heure?
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas mais je serais là pratiquement toute la journée
<ongolaBoy> je pourrais m'absenter mais pas longtemps
<indy21> ok. je fais signe avant de venir. bonne soirée.
<ongolaBoy> bonne soirée !
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-28
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-29
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-22
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-23
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-27
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-28
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-21
<ariabbas> .
<coco11> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> bjr
<ariabbas> svp quelqu un peu me faire un dig -x 154.70.118.63 et dig -x 154.70.118.64 et m afficher le result sur http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> bjr ariabbas . tu me rappelles que je devais répondre à un de tes courriels
<ongolaBoy> je vais le faire le soir ou demain matin
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ce que tu as demandé http://paste.ubuntu.com/12520081/
<ariabbas> ok merci
<coco1> ..
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut à tous!
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<ongolaBoy> la météo de demain prévoit un temps orageux .. donc pas la peine d'envisager quelque chose à l'extérieur
<coco1> Je suppose que chacun se prépare bien, pour la journée [#JLL15CMR | https://cmnog.wordpress.com/2015/09/21/celebration-decallee-journee-du-logiciel-libre-2015-au-cmr/   |  https://www.auf.org/bureau/bureau-afrique-centrale-et-des-grands-lacs/evenements-regionales/une-journee-dediee-au-logiciel-libre-au-cnf-de-yao/] de demain...
<coco1> Et si quelqu'un souhaite rentrer avec une sonde pour l'installer dans son Infra Réseau. Faites-le moi savoir. Merci bien.
<ongolaBoy> coco1: donc si un élève t'en demande une , tu vas lui en donner une ? :)
<coco1> ongolaBoy: :-D l'article donne quelques précisions; mais comme tu le sais déjà, je les ai peut-être caché, pour beaucoup, en les incluants dans le texte :-/  :-D
<coco1> Il y en a qui ont souhaité l'accès via WebRTC. Peut-être faudra-il le confirmer, même sans donner l'adresse du salon réservé?
<ongolaBoy> qui t'a demandé l'accès via webRTC ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne savais pas que l'AC3L faisait à nouveau parler d'elle .. tu l'as vu où ?
<coco1> *Disons plutôt que c'est mentionné ici [http://listes.cm.auf.org/pipermail/cmnog/2015-September/000258.html]
<coco1> Pour WebRTC ici [https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2015-September/002781.html]
<ongolaBoy> pour webrtc et par rapport au message que tu cites moi j'avais compris qu'il parlait de développement autour de cette techno
<ongolaBoy> pour la première fois depuis 2006, j'ai réussi à m'abonner à la liste linux-cm !! :P
<ongolaBoy> il en a fallu du temps
<coco1> Moi aussi, mais comme on était sur un évent fallait bien y penser autrement: C'est ce que j'ai fait #WebRTC
<coco1> AC3L??? RAS ;-)
<coco1> D'ailleurs Où es-tu avec tes discussions à propos, avec les leaders de l'AC3L? Dommage, mais bon !
<coco1> ongolaBoy: Le blogging paie ou bien :-P
<coco1> Félicitations et bienvenu sur la liste de l'AC3L, si je comprends bien, des noix de coco seraient en train de tomber d'un cocotier trop longtemps secoué???
<ongolaBoy> non .. le mode d'abonnement a changé
<ongolaBoy> à une époque, il fallait attendre qu'un modérateur accepte de t'inscrire
<ongolaBoy> actuellement pas besoin
<ongolaBoy> pour ac3l c'est toi qui a cité dans ton article que l'asso revivait
<coco1> ..
<coco1> ..
<coco1> ongolaBoy: ton premier message est bel et bien arrivé sur la liste linux-cm :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-23
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc26492: hello
<qwebirc26492> bonjour
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> slt
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ya un pb avec la mail list ubuntu-cm ?
<Elpepe> Bonjour
<Elpepe> @ariabbas
<septox> hi everyone !
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: il n y a pas de pb avec la ML . c'est parce que ça faisait *très* longtemps que je n'étais plus allé dans les courriels en modération :)
<ongolaBoy> donc c'est pour ça que des courriels très vieux vous sont parvenus today
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> pour mémoire jai consigné ce qui a été fait sur le wiki de la SFD wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2015/Cameroun/Yaoundé
<ongolaBoy> j'aurais du le faire avant l'event mais ce n'est pas grave
<ongolaBoy> j'ai aussi constaté que quelqu'un avait fait la même chose pour douala mais je n'ai rien vu passer de concret
<jay-m> bonjour willy
<jay-m> est-ce que à Douala il y a eu un event autour du SFD ?
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: 'jour james .. à ma connaissance non
<ongolaBoy> c'était prévu par certains mais rien de concret au final
<jay-m> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2016-09-26
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2018-09-24
<ongolaBoy> .
